# New York Championship 2022 Announced!



## Andrew Bae (May 20, 2022)

BREAKING NEWS: We are excited to announce the first-ever New York Championship!

The competition will take place in Albany, the wonderful capital of New York.

It will be held from July 2-4. NY Champs would be practice for NA Champs, which will be held the following week! 

Registration opens up on May 24 at 8 PM EDT. We hope to see you all there!






New York Championship 2022 | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------

